# Dumb Rayco ?



## purplewg (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm no expert like many folks here so bear with me. I have recently purchase a Rayco RG 1625 Super Jr. It has the hydraulic front end extension. It will run the front tires out about 3-4 feet. My stupid question (no manual) is what is the purpose of this? Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Jan 14, 2010)

purplewg said:


> I'm no expert like many folks here so bear with me. I have recently purchase a Rayco RG 1625 Super Jr. It has the hydraulic front end extension. It will run the front tires out about 3-4 feet. My stupid question (no manual) is what is the purpose of this? Thanks


the feature you are referring to is meant for "tonguing" in & out of the stump instead of driving it while stumping. simply pull the pin, hammer the rod into the ground;stump away!


----------



## fishercat (Jan 14, 2010)

*Rayco looks good from a distance,*

up close they leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## purplewg (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok, I think I will pass on driving a stake in the ground. lol


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jan 15, 2010)

purplewg said:


> Ok, I think I will pass on driving a stake in the ground. lol



Untill you get stuck or cant make it up a hill, or when your tryin t move foward just a lil the wheels are spinnin and your asking for a push when you couldve beat the stake in the ground and let the hydros work

P.S. I hate our Rayco 1625 Super jr.


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 16, 2010)

The factory push rod has a flat spade point that is twisted into the ground. It's purpose is to let you anchor the machine so that there is no lurching forward and back due to slop in the drive chains or to just facilitate smoother grinding. Set the anchor, release the wheel locks, and never even touch the wheel motor levers. Smoother, more accurate feed into the stump than attempting to drive forward 1" at a time. It works very well for that purpose.

Also: this machine was meant to be a towable unit also. Probably not a good idea for the open road, but it works real well for a lot of stumps. Like any other towable, back up to the stumps and use your hydraulics for incremental feed. Grind, drive quickly to the next stump. Particularly well suited for towing behind a small tractor or heavy ATV.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 17, 2010)

I've operated a Bandit 2100 grinder with a similar feature. However, I can't figure out how to freewheel the drive wheels so this feature will work. The manual gives no help and the local dealer barely knows what the machine does.

Can anybody else running this machine tell me how to freewheel the drive wheels?


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 17, 2010)

Rayco has a retractable pin on each wheel that interlocks with the chain sprocket that drives the wheel. It can be hard to find if two wheels are mounted on both sides. I don't know about the Bandit models.

This also facilitates easy turning; just release one wheel, then turns do not require skidding one wheel to execute.


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 17, 2010)

TreEmergencyB said:


> ...
> 
> P.S. I hate our Rayco 1625 Super jr.



Why? I have had mine for about 13 years, no real problems with an operator that is well trained.

Countless problems with idiots making operator errors. Easy to tip over without the outside wheels mounted. Traction and wheel drive could be stronger.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jan 17, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Why? I have had mine for about 13 years, no real problems with an operator that is well trained.
> 
> Countless problems with idiots making operator errors. Easy to tip over without the outside wheels mounted. Traction and wheel drive could be stronger.



never been tipped by me, my biggest complaint is the traction issue, and the fact the my company bought the machine brand new 3 years ago and it always seems to be breaking down, we know the rayco guy way better then we'd like too, It gets the job done when its running, First guy i worked for had a Carlton 4012 with only 24hp motor and old pocket style teeth and i think it outperformes the rayco with a 35hp and super teeth..


----------



## purplewg (Jan 22, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Why? I have had mine for about 13 years, no real problems with an operator that is well trained.
> 
> Countless problems with idiots making operator errors. Easy to tip over without the outside wheels mounted. Traction and wheel drive could be stronger.



I bought mine used and the first thing I did was go over it really well before I ever even backed it up to a stump. Found the upper main drive shaft out of alignment, covers with stuff dragging in side, tons of missing bolts and such. It appears to me this like many units are just run and not maintained. I clean mine after each use and grease everything before each use.

Anyone know where I might find a set of outside wheels? I only have singles in the back.


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 22, 2010)

Rayco?

Anybody with a working machine will keep the double wide wheels. You would need to find a junker to get some used wheels.

Consider craigs list "want to buy"


----------



## purplewg (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok thanks. I guess I will look for some wheels and tires the same size and make my own.


----------



## Afmedstubben (Feb 18, 2010)

I bought mine from a guy who rented his Vermeer 252 out, and i suppose a lot of rental companies have the twin wheels, but never use them.

The Vermeer wheels just need the slots to fit the Rayco, but that is easy made.

I love the dual wheels, the extra traction and stability is worth every penny i paid for them.


----------

